# Lemon 2020 Kubota M5-111HDC



## Kubota Fan (May 21, 2020)

I have had nothing but problems with this tractor. To the point of googling weather lemon laws extend to tractors. I've met quite a few people who say all the new tractors are having issues with the regen. After talking with them however, nobody has had the amount of problems that I have had with this tractor. This is a true lemon of lemons. This was purchased brand new in November, 2019 from the AgriCon dealer in Ocala, FL, and today it stopped running AGAIN. They had to fix the turbo, the regen, reprogram this, and that. Either the dealer "Agricon" is out at the property working on it, "reprogramming" or it is in the shop for extended periods of time. It has not missed a month without a problem. They gave me a loaner (same model without the lift) and I ran it hard for 6 weeks with no issues. I have never ran this tractor for 6 weeks hard without it breaking down. I've owned a lot of equipment over the years, but nothing as undependable as this Kubota. I regret this purchase, and the interruptions it causes are breaking the bank and messing up a crew of people. The dealer is no help.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Kubota usually makes a decent tractor. Get it fixed and get rid of it, if it's giving you grief. Trade it in on the loaner if the dealership thinks your tractor is fine!


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

Is it just emissions crap causing problems? Might look into a delete kit if they exist.

I doubt any state has a lemon law for tractors. You could still sue based on it not performing the job it was sold to do, but the definitions aren't so clear and it would likely cost more than the tractor is worth.

Best bet would be to get your device paperwork together, tell them the time it's been out of service, and ask them to put you in a different machine as the de as ler I'd incapable of fixing it. DO NOT EVEN HINT AT SUEING!


----------



## Kubota Fan (May 21, 2020)

Thanks for your input. The warranty is void if the emissions stuff is removed and it's still under warranty. Seems everyone is complaining about the emissions crap. Yes, most all the problems are a result of the emissions crap.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Hoping the emissions system isn't from VW!


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

Kubota Fan said:


> Thanks for your input. The warranty is void if the emissions stuff is removed and it's still under warranty. Seems everyone is complaining about the emissions crap. Yes, most all the problems are a result of the emissions crap.


That would only void the engine warranty. You are certainly in a crap position. I'd call kubota.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

I'd probably go about it like; "My new tractor was purchased XXXX, it was out of service from XXX to XXX, again from XXx toXX, etc. so basically it was out of service for XXX days during my first XXX amount of time. Do you consider than an acceptable Kubota ownership experience? What can we do about this?"

lay it all out and put it on them. state the facts without getting emotional (that one might be tough admittedly)


----------



## Farmer Mikey (Jun 30, 2021)

Tm Ag tuning has delete kits for these tractors.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

You need to bypass the dealer and go straight to Kubota Corporate in Texas. There is no 'lemon laws on tractors'. Finally, if you delete anything concerning emissions, the tractor cannot be trade in and Kubota will not take it back, no exceptions. Once you screw with the emissions hardware or software, it's 100% yours with no recourse.


----------

